# Sounds familiar?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuel lines get old, o-rings crack and split.
Might be time to replace.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

> Fuel lines get old, o-rings crack and split.
> Might be time to replace.


[
But what about the gasket in question in the cap for the fuel tank.  Before replacing the line and bulb---could it be the gas tank cap?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Busted gasket in the cap won't stop fuel flow,
but will allow water to enter fuel system. Replace, asap.
Any air leak, from the pickup tube to the fuel pump,
will cause your engine to stutter. You showed that
this is the most likely source of the problem by using
the squeeze ball to refill the float bowl. Other possibility
would be a failing fuel pump. They do get old and die.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

My Mercury 25 would do that, replacing the diaphragm in the fuel pump cured it. Check the bulb and fuel lines too.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Has anyone removed the fuel filter in the remote tank before. The Tohatsu manual says loosen the filter at the elbow and clean the filter but it doesn't seem easy to :loosen" and I'm afraid I'll bust it. Does the filter normally come out?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The in tank filter is just a screen on the pickup tube.
The entire tube assembly unscrews from the tank.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Thank you Brett. I'll try that after work today. I ran the motor at idle for 10 minutes yesterday on the hose at home and it starts first pull and idles like a champ. Would there be a reason the fuel pressure loss would be at speed and not idle?


----------

